# Stop sticking 'fur' in random words. Stop it.



## Riptor (Feb 24, 2010)

Lately, what's been pissing me off is people who think it's cute to stick the word 'fur' in certain words, like 'furiend', 'Satfurday', or whatever. It's not 'cute'. It's not furry. It makes you look like you have a mental illness.

Please tell me I'm not the only one who feels this way.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 24, 2010)

You're not. We all hate it.


----------



## Leon (Feb 24, 2010)

I agree we should fursecute people who do that.


----------



## Morroke (Feb 24, 2010)

Don't fureak out or anything man.


----------



## SnowFox (Feb 24, 2010)

Fursonally it doesn't really bother me. What the furk does it matter anyway?

*huggle yiffs you* ^_^


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 24, 2010)

relax, furfriend! it's in my furcabulary.


----------



## Aden (Feb 24, 2010)

I furted


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 24, 2010)

Jeez, what a FUReak....how could you hate our FURcabulary? Everyone in the whole FUrld knows that it's FURtastic. Gosh, my paws are starting to hurt from all the bad fur puns.

I like em though and I don't mind them one bit (obviously) so just ignore them....

It's like telling people to quit saying LOL, ROFL, LMAO, etc.


----------



## SnowFox (Feb 24, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> FUrld


:-?



Scotty1700 said:


> It's like telling people to quit saying LOL, ROFL, LMAO, etc.



Now that's a rant LOL It irritates me when people use them instead of punctuation LMAO


----------



## The Fitz (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah! He's obviously just aFURaid to adFURtise the fact the he FURS the FUR FUR FUR FUR!

*Sarcasm mode disabled*

Yeah, it get's annoying sometimes...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 24, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> :-?
> Now that's a rant LOL It irritates me when people use them instead of punctuation LMAO



Oh, furld is just something I pulled outta my tailhole (via my paws <3) meaning a furry world  (lame, I know.)

I shall never cease to end my furry vocabulary!


----------



## Ricky (Feb 24, 2010)

These are the important things in life to worry about.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 24, 2010)

This thead *facepalm*


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 24, 2010)

Ricky said:


> These are the important things in life to worry about.



This




Lastdirewolf said:


> This thead *facepaw*



fix'd


----------



## Seriman (Feb 24, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You beat me to it! We think soooo alike... <3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 24, 2010)

Haha yep, quite the team


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 24, 2010)

Lol. 

Now everyone is doing it just to furstrate the OP. 

And yes, I did just say that. 

And yes, I will kill you if you ever quote me. -.-


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 24, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Lol.
> 
> Now everyone is doing it just to furstrate the OP.
> 
> ...



Does this qualify?


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 24, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Does this qualify?



Meh. Maybe I'll kill you later.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 24, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Meh. Maybe I'll kill you later.



Hehe, if you can outwit the almighty fox


----------



## Attaman (Feb 24, 2010)

Relevant.


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 24, 2010)

But... but us fursons have to be furnique and diffurent than the humans! ;c


----------



## Seriman (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm kinda loling. I really never thought of all the ways to incorporate "fur" into normal words. ^^


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 24, 2010)

Yep, it's a never-ending list of awesome sauce.


----------



## Riptor (Feb 24, 2010)

You guys all suck, sometimes, seriously.  Especially Scotty, if you get my drift dohoho

On topic, I'm going to start sticking 'scale' in random words, because there's plenty of words that'll fit in like... uh...

...huh.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh believe me, I suck.....Not really


----------



## Melkor (Feb 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You're not. We all hate it.



I don't hate it, I think it's cute lol....


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 24, 2010)

*gasp* i cant breath ive been LMAO ever sense i opened up this thread!!! XD


----------



## Tommy (Feb 24, 2010)

Melkor said:


> I don't hate it, I think it's cute lol....


Lol, I don't hate it either. It's funny when other people hate it though.


----------



## Geek (Feb 24, 2010)

I love furwords because those words are furry.

It's like fursuiting a word... you know what i mean...


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 24, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh believe me, I suck...



0_o


----------



## Tommy (Feb 24, 2010)

Geek said:


> It's like fursuiting a word... you know what i mean...



What the furck? o.o


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 24, 2010)

God dammit I love you guys.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 24, 2010)

Tommy said:


> What the furck? o.o



lol ^^ so!!! many!!! puns!!!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 24, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> God dammit I love you guys.



Seconded, and everyone says the FAF isn't a huge hugbox, Hugz all around 

Fur real, many FURries hate these FUR puns and their inner FURy is FURther increasing, I don't mind them though as they're funny beyond belief.


----------



## Geek (Feb 24, 2010)

Tommy said:


> What the furck? o.o



It's like putting hair on a dildo.


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 24, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Seconded, and everyone says the FAF isn't a huge hugbox, Hugz all around


 Sure hugs for all so long as none of you guys try to grab my ass :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 24, 2010)

Geek said:


> It's like putting hair on a dildo.



O_O That would be a very strange sensation....


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 24, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Sure hugs for all so long as none of you guys try to grab my ass :V



aw man... fine *unmotivated hug*



Scotty1700 said:


> O_O That would be a very strange sensation....



idk, i think it might feel... nice ^^


----------



## Seas (Feb 24, 2010)

OP, are you furious?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 24, 2010)

> dk, i think it might feel... nice ^^



Not saying I would mind it, just saying it's a heck of a lot different


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 24, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> aw man... fine *unmotivated hug*


 I am not homophobic I just rather avoid being homoerotic.


> idk, i think it might feel... nice ^^


 -shudder- I can't imagine shoving large objects up my rear pipe.


----------



## SnowFox (Feb 24, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Not saying I would mind it, just saying it's a heck of a lot different



Eww. Imagine cleaning it.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 24, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Sure hugs for all so long as none of you guys try to grab my ass :V



not even girls? >.>


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 24, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I am not homophobic I just rather avoid being homoerotic.
> -shudder- I can't imagine shoving large objects up my rear pipe.



i know, its fine, i dont force my homosexuality on people i dont know anyway

and well i like it! ^^


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 24, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> not even girls? >.>


 I said "no guys" lol feel free if you wish xD


----------



## Melkor (Feb 24, 2010)

So OP, how's it feel, your own thread has been enthralled by the fur phrase lovers!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 24, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> -shudder- I can't imagine shoving large objects up my rear pipe.



I've had my experimentation and I'm not complaining ^_^




SnowFox said:


> Eww. Imagine cleaning it.



Oh god, toss it in a sink full of soapy water and/or clorox.....hehe


----------



## Tommy (Feb 24, 2010)

Melkor said:


> So OP, how's it feel, your own thread has been enthralled by the fur phrase lovers!



Well, OP had it coming anyway.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 24, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Eww. Imagine cleaning it.



its not that hard


----------



## Seriman (Feb 24, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I've had my experimentation and I'm not complaining ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here, and I agree. "Oh god."


----------



## Takun (Feb 24, 2010)

This thread is super furiginal..


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 24, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Same here, and I agree. "Oh god."



hay Seriman and Scotty... its good to see my FURends here lol

experimentation huh. Well, if we ever meet, i would like to _experiment_ on you and scotty...murrrr lol JK


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 24, 2010)

Jesus its like not wanting to take it up the bum makes me a minority here. Where was that nice girl who wanted to give me an ass-grab hug?


----------



## Takun (Feb 24, 2010)

In your head.


----------



## Leon (Feb 24, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Jesus its like not wanting to take it up the bum makes me a minority here. Where was that nice girl who wanted to give me an ass-grab hug?


 
Pmin me. :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 24, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> hay Seriman and Scotty... its good to see my FURends here lol
> 
> experimentation huh. Well, if we ever meet, i would like to _experiment_ on you and scotty...murrrr lol JK



Smexy!


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 24, 2010)

I am dissapoint.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 24, 2010)

I haven't got anything againts what the OP says.
It's actually kind of funny.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 24, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> hay Seriman and Scotty... its good to see my FURends here lol
> 
> experimentation huh. Well, if we ever meet, i would like to _experiment_ on you and scotty...murrrr lol JK



Are you SURE you were kidding lol


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 24, 2010)

The OP is just jealous because he is a scalie and scalies do not have many scalie puns.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 24, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Smexy!


Indeed! ^^ <3


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 24, 2010)

Takun said:


> This thread is super furiginal..



And puns like these are the only ones that give me headaches.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 24, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Smexy!



hay you going to be on skype tonight?


----------



## Aleu (Feb 24, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Jesus its like not wanting to take it up the bum makes me a minority here. Where was that nice girl who wanted to give me an ass-grab hug?



*surprise glomp*
8D


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 24, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> *surprise glomp*
> 8D


 Whooo! -hugs-



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> The OP is just jealous because he is a scalie and scalies do not have many scalie puns.


 I am an avian and I am not all buthurt :B


----------



## Seriman (Feb 24, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> hay you going to be on skype tonight?


You want me to be? Or was that directed only at Scotty....


----------



## Mentova (Feb 24, 2010)

furry penis


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 24, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> hay you going to be on skype tonight?



If you want me to 




Heckler & Koch said:


> furry penis



Lol I was going to say "nomnomnom" to that but I decided against it.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> furry penis


Ol' Jonny needs a shave...  lol


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 24, 2010)

Seriman said:


> You want me to be? Or was that directed only at Scotty....



you can come... the more the furrier ^^ 



Heckler & Koch said:


> furry penis



hay Master


----------



## Mentova (Feb 24, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> you cant come... the more the furrier ^^
> 
> 
> 
> hay Master


I didn't tell you to speak did I?


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I didn't tell you to speak did I?



no Master... *droops ears*


----------



## Aleu (Feb 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> furry penis



hur hur hur you said "penis" XD


----------



## Tommy (Feb 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> furry penis



Why oh why.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> furry penis



SeÃ±or Heckler & Koch.

Why do you keep joking so muach around this?


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> furry penis


Can someone say "out of control pubes?"


----------



## Mentova (Feb 24, 2010)

I love how I can say two words and get the entire thread derailed.



AleutheWolf said:


> hur hur hur you said "penis" XD



I have one for you too


----------



## Kregoth (Feb 24, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Can someone say "out of control pubes?"



Out of control pubes.



Happy?


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 24, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Can someone say "out of control pubes?"



"Pre-adolescentes fuera de control"


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 24, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> hur hur hur you said "penis" XD



Hehehehe

Correct me if I'm wrong but doesn't Zorrilla mean Little fox?


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 24, 2010)

Kregoth said:


> Out of control pubes.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy?


 Quite now go tame that thing.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I have one for you too



unFURtunately I must remain a virgin. XD


----------



## Kregoth (Feb 24, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> unFURtunately I must remain a virgin. XD




All four straight people on this forum just died a little.


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 24, 2010)

Nawh its not like a guy can run across a few national borders just to swoon one gal  as fun as it wold be.



AleutheWolf said:


> unFURtunately I must remain a virgin. XD


 An admirable quest. I would of tried that but uhh... I really like sexin.


----------



## SnowFox (Feb 24, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> unFURtunately I must remain a furgin. XD



fixed


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 24, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> unFURtunately I must remain a virgin. XD



HA burn...

to bad H&k


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 24, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hehehehe
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but doesn't Zorrilla mean Little fox?



It would be the female for "Zorrito".

But "Zorrilla" as I intended it is an actual spasnish last name. Better known for the famous poet JosÃ© Zorrilla.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 24, 2010)

Kregoth said:


> All four straight people on this forum just died a little.



Yep.


----------



## Ep1c_Pha1l (Feb 24, 2010)

Riptor said:


> Lately, what's been pissing me off is people who think it's cute to stick the word 'fur' in certain words, like 'furiend', 'Satfurday', or whatever. It's not 'cute'. It's not furry. It makes you look like you have a mental illness.
> 
> Please tell me I'm not the only one who feels this way.



I totally agree.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 24, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> HA burn...
> 
> to bad H&k


Hey.

Shutup.

>=[


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 24, 2010)

But -gasp- there is more to women then fucking them xD


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Hey.
> 
> Shutup.
> 
> >=[



lol yes Master


----------



## Aleu (Feb 24, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> But -gasp- there is more to women then fucking them xD



cuddles are better. :3


----------



## Leon (Feb 24, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> cuddles are better. :3


 
I agree. ;3


----------



## Aleu (Feb 24, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> fixed



I was actually debating whether to put that or not.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 24, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> cuddles are better. :3


I have not experienced this so I do not know.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 24, 2010)

Riptor said:


> You guys all suck, sometimes, seriously.  Especially Scotty, if you get my drift dohoho
> 
> On topic, I'm going to start sticking 'scale' in random words, because there's plenty of words that'll fit in like... uh...
> 
> ...huh.



I'll shrink you. Then I can say that I "scaled" you down a bit.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I have not experienced this so I do not know.


Same. :c


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 24, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> cuddles are better. :3


 I would not say that but i would say "A stable relationship with sex afar is better then a shit relationship based on sex"


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 24, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> It would be the female for "Zorrito".
> 
> But "Zorrilla" as I intended it is an actual spasnish last name. Better known for the famous poet JosÃ© Zorrilla.



Oh, silly me. I'm not much into poetry so I wouldn't know to save my life hehe.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 24, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I would not say that but i would say "A stable relationship with sex afar is better then a shit relationship based on sex"


Even though I've never been in a relationship, I agree fully.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 24, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I would not say that but i would say "A stable relationship with sex afar is better then a shit relationship based on sex"



...fur enough

-chokes- sorry XD


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 24, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh, silly me. I'm not much into poetry so I wouldn't know to save my life hehe.



Actually I'm not too much into petry either. I preffer novels and short tales.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 24, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Actually I'm not too much into petry either. I preffer novels and short tales.



Just what i'm working on now!


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 24, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> ...fur enough
> 
> -chokes- sorry XD


it was a fure comment,  xD


----------



## Mentova (Feb 24, 2010)

damn this thread...


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 24, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Just what i'm working on now!



Huh?! What do you mean? Are you writing something?

*Sarcasm mode on*
Let's hope it has got some fox dating a human girl in it.

Also, this is going to be locked.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 24, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Huh?! What do you mean? Are you writing something?
> 
> *Sarcasm mode on*
> Let's hope it has got some fox dating a human girl in it.



Yeppers ^_^

Nope, it has no humans in it. So far the cast is a fox, a family of wolves, and an otter.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 24, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yeppers ^_^
> 
> Nope, it has no humans in it. So far the cast is a fox, a family of wolves, and an otter.



Oh...
*Tail stops wagging*

*Sarcasm mode on*
Let's hope the fox gets to do something interesting magic-related. (ClichÃ© intended).


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 24, 2010)

I am vurry surry.


----------



## Riptor (Feb 24, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I'll shrink you. Then I can say that I "scaled" you down a bit.



Ooh, good one. I never thought of that.

Also, I knew this would happen as soon as I posted the topic. Cleary, I am the true puppetmaster, and all of you are my strings. I command you all to get me a hamburger.

And if any of you say hamfurger I swear I will find where you live somehow and punch you all.


----------



## Viva (Feb 24, 2010)

*replaces words that have syllables that rhyme with "fur", with "fur".  Just like everyone else in this thread*

Yes.  I agree.  It's quite annoying.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 24, 2010)

Teto said:


> I am murry purry.


fixed and wanna yiff?


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 24, 2010)

Arg my appetite is getting Furacious any furiends have any food?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 24, 2010)

Riptor said:


> Ooh, good one. I never thought of that.
> 
> Also, I knew this would happen as soon as I posted the topic. Cleary, I am the true puppetmaster, and all of you are my strings. I command you all to get me a hamburger.
> 
> And if any of you say hamfurger I swear I will find where you live somehow and punch you all.



*puts the hamburger on your head* Now we can weigh it on some "scales"


----------



## Aleu (Feb 24, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Arg my appetite is getting Furacious any furiends have any food?



i have hamfurgers XD


----------



## Riptor (Feb 24, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> i have hamfurgers XD



brb buying ticket to flordia

you did this

YOU DID THIS


----------



## Aleu (Feb 24, 2010)

Riptor said:


> brb buying ticket to flordia
> 
> you did this
> 
> YOU DID THIS



i'm sorry, I FURgot


----------



## Mentova (Feb 24, 2010)

I have a pizza. TRY MAKING YOUR FURRY PUNS NOW!


----------



## Seriman (Feb 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I have a furry pizza. TRY MAKING YOUR FURRY PUNS NOW!


Fix'd. You should get your money back for that pizza.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 24, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Oh...
> *Tail stops wagging*
> 
> *Sarcasm mode on*
> Let's hope the fox gets to do something interesting magic-related. (ClichÃ© intended).




I'm trying to incorporate as much realism as possible, nothing magical/mythical/etc.

Yes, that means no dragons...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 24, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Fix'd. You should get your money back for that pizza.


As long as the reason it's a furry pizza is that they rubbed a dog penis on it, than I should pay them EXTRA!



Scotty1700 said:


> I'm trying to incorporate as much realism as possible, nothing magical/mythical/etc.
> 
> Yes, that means no dragons...



zomg we shud start a furryyy RP grooooop!11!!!1


----------



## Aleu (Feb 24, 2010)

oh crap, is riptor actually coming? O_O'

brb, getting ticked to MD. H&K help meh! DX


----------



## Browder (Feb 24, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Fix'd. You should get your money back for that pizza.



And ask for some pepfuroni.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 24, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> oh crap, is riptor actually coming? O_O'
> 
> brb, getting ticked to MD. H&K help meh! DX


Don't worry, I got you're back


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Don't worry, I got your back



Fix'd Grammar Nazi signing off.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> As long as the reason it's a furry pizza is that they rubbed a dog penis on it, than I should pay them EXTRA!


Yes.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> As long as the reason it's a furry pizza is that they rubbed a dog penis on it, than I should pay them EXTRA!
> 
> 
> 
> zomg we shud start a furryyy RP grooooop!11!!!1



0_o


----------



## Aleu (Feb 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Don't worry, I got you're back



in more ways than one?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 24, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Fix'd Grammar Nazi signing off.


Fuck how did I not catch that I usually reread my posts.

You win this time...


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 24, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm trying to incorporate as much realism as possible, nothing magical/mythical/etc.
> 
> Yes, that means no dragons...



Realism is the number one genre in my list!

And here I say:

Madame Bovary and Truman Capote are  totally awesome!


----------



## Viva (Feb 24, 2010)

This thread is furry


----------



## Mentova (Feb 24, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> in more ways than one?


You can take that however you want it babeh


----------



## Aleu (Feb 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You can take that however you want it babeh



mmmmhhmmmmm

damn you I want a pizza now, save me a slice please <3


----------



## Mentova (Feb 24, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> mmmmhhmmmmm
> 
> damn you I want a pizza now, save me a slice please <3


*gives you a slice of e-pizza*

If you were here IRL I could give you some real pizza... and more


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> *gives you a slice of e-pizza*
> 
> If you were here IRL I could give you some real pizza... and more



You mean the sausage haha.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 24, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> You mean the sausage haha.



What about the salami and the pepperoni?
---------------------------------------------

I really cannot believe I'm actually saying this.

Your enthusiasm disease is infectuos guys.


----------



## Leon (Feb 24, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> You mean the sausage haha.


 
More like lil smokie! XD


----------



## Willow (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm fine with the word fur friend when it's used loosely...
but when someone says anyfur or nofur...it's kinda ridiculous...


----------



## Aleu (Feb 24, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> You mean the sausage haha.



what about frank FURters.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm fine with the word fur friend when it's used loosely...
> but when someone says anyfur or nofur...it's kinda ridiculous...


I think the term "newfur" is better than "newfag".


----------



## Bando (Feb 24, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I think the term "newfur" is better than "newfag".



But newfag is the standard Internet term. So it stays.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 24, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I think the term "newfur" is better than "newfag".



Uhh yeah I agree, newfag sounds like an insult


----------



## Seriman (Feb 24, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> But newfag is the standard Internet term. So it stays.


I know that, I'm just saying I'd prefer to be called a "newfur", seeing as I'm still technically new, and I'm furry. And terms such as "pawing off" and "tail hole" make me feel all warm and furry inside. (I find them cute)


----------



## Tommy (Feb 24, 2010)

Melkor said:


> Uhh yeah I agree, furfag sounds like an insult



It pretty much is an insult... if used by non-furs.


----------



## Bando (Feb 24, 2010)

Tommy said:


> It pretty much is an insult... if used by non-furs.



It is if used by anybody. Although we tend to use it in jest or to describe if youbwere being overtly furry.


----------



## Leon (Feb 24, 2010)

I actually like being called furfag.


----------



## Browder (Feb 24, 2010)

Tommy said:


> It pretty much is an insult... if used by non-furs.




Lolz. You seriously think this fandom deserves it's own version of the N-word license?


----------



## Kreevox (Feb 24, 2010)

2 that I never get tired of are Fursona and Furry Friday


----------



## Tommy (Feb 24, 2010)

Browder said:


> Lolz. You seriously think this fandom deserves it's own version of the N-word license?



I never said the fandom deserves it...


----------



## Bando (Feb 24, 2010)

leon said:


> I actually like being called furfag.



Get outta my thread furfag! >:c






I jest.


----------



## Leon (Feb 24, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Get outta my thread furfag! >:c
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oh you~


----------



## Seriman (Feb 24, 2010)

I just realized: Tomorrow is FURSday!!!


----------



## Bando (Feb 24, 2010)

leon said:


> Oh you~



Wanna yiff?


----------



## Leon (Feb 24, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Wanna yiff?


 
You know it~


----------



## Bando (Feb 24, 2010)

leon said:


> You know it~



Hate to be a tease but I have to leave now, and I'll be off until like 10 ;D


----------



## Leon (Feb 24, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Hate to be a tease but I have to leave now, and I'll be off until like 10 ;D


 
It's all good just pm me when you get back on.


----------



## Bando (Feb 24, 2010)

leon said:


> It's all good just pm me when you get back on.



This was all an elaborate set-up ;P I don't actually want to yiff. 

See ya!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 24, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I know that, I'm just saying I'd prefer to be called a "newfur", seeing as I'm still technically new, and I'm furry. And terms such as "pawing off" and "tail hole" make me feel all warm and furry inside. (I find them cute)



I totally agree, furry terms are more or less sugarcoating (or furcoating hehe) words that seem to be a bit of a turn off.
PG13 alert, strong language soon to follow.



Yeah, I could say "Ima shove my huge jiz spurting cock into your smelly shitstained asshole!"

or I could say something sweet like "I slowly insert my shaft into your seemingly tight tailhole and quiver as my blood starts to boil."

it's all in the context of things


----------



## Viva (Feb 24, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I totally agree, furry terms are more or less sugarcoating (or furcoating hehe) words that seem to be a bit of a turn off.
> PG13 alert, strong language soon to follow.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wow XD I love the explanation


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 24, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> Wow XD I love the explanation



Did it get your blood boiling?


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 24, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I totally agree, furry terms are more or less sugarcoating (or furcoating hehe) words that seem to be a bit of a turn off.
> PG13 alert, strong language soon to follow.
> 
> 
> ...



i lol-ed 

and im a little turned on... 

you on skype yet?


----------



## Viva (Feb 24, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Did it get your blood boiling?


 
It did.  It was quite adorable


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 24, 2010)

WHAT IS THIS FURFAGGOTRY?


----------



## Viva (Feb 24, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> WHAT IS THIS FURFAGGOTRY?


 
â™«This is the ultimate orgy of homosexualityâ™«


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 24, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> It did.  It was quite adorable



^_^ I've had my practice



VivaLaPh!va said:


> â™«This is the ultimate orgy of homosexualityâ™«



Not quite, gotta keep it clean. That's why I issued a warning...


----------



## Tommy (Feb 24, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> â™«This is the ultimate orgy of homosexualityâ™«



I better go then.


----------



## Browder (Feb 24, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> ^_^ I've had my practice
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite, gotta keep it clean. That's why I issued a warning...



Ultimate orgy of bisexuality?


----------



## Tommy (Feb 24, 2010)

Browder said:


> Ultimate orgy of bisexuality?



Oh, much better.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 24, 2010)

ha! everyone is so afraid... yet i think im the only REAL gay guy here. ^^


----------



## Viva (Feb 24, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> ha! everyone is so afraid... yet i think im the only REAL gay guy here. ^^


 
No


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 24, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> No



oh, well i still got to go so. By everyone

Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´
Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´
Â´Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´
Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´
Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â´
Â´Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´
Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´
Â´Â´Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶$$Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´
Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶$$$$$$$$Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´
Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶$$$$$$$$$$$Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â´
Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶$$$$$$$$$$$Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´
Â´Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶$$$$$$$$$Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´
Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶$$$$$$$Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´
Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶$$Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´
Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â´


----------



## Melkor (Feb 24, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I totally agree, furry terms are more or less sugarcoating (or furcoating hehe) words that seem to be a bit of a turn off.
> PG13 alert, strong language soon to follow.
> 
> 
> ...



You make a good point .. Seemingly tight tailhole hehe


----------



## Mentova (Feb 24, 2010)

cocks.


----------



## Browder (Feb 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> cocks.



Welcome back H&K. Still haven't beaten the internet tourettes I see.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> cocks.



you're a fureak


----------



## Mentova (Feb 24, 2010)

Browder said:


> Welcome back H&K. Still haven't beaten the internet tourettes I see.


Of course not, trolling FAF would not be fun without it.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 24, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> you're a fureak


I know =[


----------



## Browder (Feb 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Of course not, trolling FAF would not be fun without it.



I'm sure you can do much better than 'cocks' though.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 24, 2010)

Browder said:


> I'm sure you can do much better than 'cocks' though.


Ok then.

Knotted Dog Cocks.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Ok then.
> 
> Knotted Dog Cocks.



Better, but you could improve even more.


----------



## Browder (Feb 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Ok then.
> 
> Knotted Dog Cocks.



Now you're just turning half the board on.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I know =[



fureaks are awesome though.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 24, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> fureaks are awesome though.


Why thank you


----------



## Tommy (Feb 24, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> fureaks are awesome though.



Furuck yeah.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 24, 2010)

I went to furchool, talked to my furiends.  Furred my latin furreacher.  Then i furjoyed the rest of my furiday pawing off to the furlympics.

that was more challenging than i thought it would be


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 24, 2010)

my furtastic fursuit furriend furvs mah furverate furverts.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 24, 2010)

footfoe said:


> I went to furchool, talked to my furiends.  Furred my latin furreacher.  Then i furjoyed the rest of my furiday pawing off to the furlympics.
> 
> that was more challenging than i thought it would be





Zrcalo said:


> my furtastic fursuit furriend furvs mah furverate furverts.



both of these deserve applause.


----------



## Willow (Feb 24, 2010)

Krasl said:


> both of these deserve applause.


They deserve two internets each XDD
(cuz that makes four when you add it up and that's an even number :3)


----------



## Aleu (Feb 24, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> my furtastic fursuit furriend furvs mah furverate furverts.



that's furked up.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> They deserve two internets each XDD
> (cuz that makes four when you add it up and that's an even number :3)



lol, now we just need to adjust that picture on the shelf at home...


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Feb 24, 2010)

I'll just put this here...
Murr-der!!!


----------



## Tommy (Feb 24, 2010)

Whitemountaintiger said:


> I'll just put this here...
> Murr-der!!!



Murrfect.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 24, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Murrfect.



pawless yifftory!


----------



## Lazydabear (Feb 24, 2010)

Go Yiff yourfurself.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 24, 2010)

Lazydabear said:


> Go Yiff furself.



fixed


----------



## twelvestring (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm furry disfurppointed that none of the furverts have worked in "furlatio" to this confursation.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 24, 2010)

Krasl said:


> pawless yifftory!


Furtality.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 24, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Furtality.



murrtal pawmbat!


----------



## Geek (Feb 24, 2010)

I graduated. I graduated. I graduated. I graduated. I graduated. I graduated. I graduated. I graduated. I graduated. I graduated. I graduated. I graduated. I graduated. I graduated. I graduated.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> They deserve two internets each XDD
> (cuz that makes four when you add it up and that's an even number :3)



and when you multiply it by 2 it's 8 XD


----------



## twelvestring (Feb 24, 2010)

Geek said:


> I graduated. I graduated. I graduated. I graduated. I graduated. I graduated. I graduated. I graduated. I graduated. I graduated. I graduated. I graduated. I graduated. I graduated. I graduated.


So ahhh, what'd you do today?


----------



## Geek (Feb 24, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> So ahhh, what'd you do today?



Yiff


----------



## Tommy (Feb 24, 2010)

Geek said:


> Yiff


Congratulations! I've yet to do that.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 24, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Congratulations! I've yet to do that.



O_O


----------



## Atrak (Feb 24, 2010)

Furiend makes people sound mentally retarded and slow, or just stuttering.

They should make some B batteries, that way they'll think you're just stuttering :V .


----------



## Melkor (Feb 24, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Congratulations! I've yet to do that.



Good, we should yiff


----------



## Krasl (Feb 24, 2010)

Melkor said:


> Good, we should yiff



OOOOH!
THREESOME, THREESOME, THREESOME!


----------



## Melkor (Feb 25, 2010)

Krasl said:


> OOOOH!
> THREESOME, THREESOME, THREESOME!


 your in lol


----------



## twelvestring (Feb 25, 2010)

Geek said:


> Yiff


Sounds like one hell of a graduation!


atrakaj said:


> Furiend makes people sound mentally retarded and slow, or just stuttering.


Hmm, I guess it does sound a little forrest gumpy."Bubba was my bestest good furiend"
But I still like the little furry words.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 25, 2010)

"furfag"
The only word that should stay with fur in it. :V


----------



## Melkor (Feb 25, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> "furfag"
> The only word that should stay with fur in it. :V



My milkshake brings all the boys to the yard, an they're like, it's better than yours! What happened to your ( I think it was bill Clinton) sig pic lol


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Feb 25, 2010)

There are more furry words then ones with just "fur" in them.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 25, 2010)

Riptor said:


> Lately, what's been pissing me off is people who think it's cute to stick the word 'fur' in certain words, like 'furiend', 'Satfurday', or whatever. It's not 'cute'. It's not furry. It makes you look like you have a mental illness.
> 
> Please tell me I'm not the only one who feels this way.



trust me I hate furry words :\


----------



## Bando (Feb 25, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> trust me I hate furry words :\



I hate furry words so much. Punching babies helps me get rid of the anger caused by them :V


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 25, 2010)

Fursonally I don't see what the big deal is, I think the OP just needs to get yiffed.  Really, what's the point in getting so furious about it?  Just furget about it and don't let it bother you.  No use in getting murrked up ofur it.

:V :V :V

Also I want to stab everyone on the most recent page in the face


----------



## Bando (Feb 25, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Also I want to stab everyone on the most recent page in the face



:c


----------



## Leon (Feb 25, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Also I want to stab everyone on the most recent page in the face


 
Godd thing I wasn't on the most recent page.


----------



## Bando (Feb 25, 2010)

leon said:


> Godd thing I wasn't on the most recent page.



FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-

I got in with this because I said I punch babies whenpeople use furry words >.<


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 25, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-
> 
> I got in with this because I said I punch babies whenpeople use furry words >.<



I didn't mind your post but some of the posts were so bad that your post became terrible by proximity.


----------



## Bando (Feb 25, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> I didn't mind your post but some of the posts were so bad that your post became terrible by proximity.



Damn furfags.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 25, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Fursonally I don't see what the big deal is, I think the OP just needs to get yiffed.  Really, what's the point in getting so furious about it?  Just furget about it and don't let it bother you.  No use in getting murrked up ofur it.
> 
> :V :V :V
> 
> Also I want to stab everyone on the most recent page in the face



Aww thats so kind of you but I made the first move furfag :V


----------



## GoldenJackal (Feb 25, 2010)

Fur real.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 25, 2010)

GoldenJackal said:


> F*o*r real.


fix'd it for you since its hard to spell that word :3


----------



## Ep1c_Pha1l (Feb 25, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> "furfag"
> The only word that should stay with fur in it. :V



Fuck your sig. I hate that shit, I always start to do it and then go "Ohhh fucker got me..."


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 25, 2010)

Ep1c_Pha1l said:


> Fuck your sig. I hate that shit, I always start to do it and then go "Ohhh fucker got me..."


That's what happens when you:
1) Have touhoutard friends.
2) Have touhoutard friends that are seem to be registered to 4chan.
3) There is not 4chan registeration.
4) Some of the stuff they send is touhou porn.
5) Let me fix myself.. ALL THE STUFF THEY SEND IS TOUHOU PORN.
6) There are some cleaner ones that I usually talk to.

See, it's better than those newfags with the murrpurr words.


----------



## auzbuzzard (Feb 25, 2010)

Personally I've no hatred towards this. Only if the sentence is readable, it's fine.

Adding 'fur' towards every furry-related words sometimes is annoying, especially when you don't know what it is.

But I can withstand the 'fur' force, or furce whatever.


Though,  the word yiff is what I care.

Like I've completely adapted to the word and use it to substitute everything related to sex, suspicious cuddling and such.

And of course to describe how I feel everyday after the gift of curse from pressure.
 Yiffy yiffy yiff.


----------



## Telnac (Feb 25, 2010)

*LOL*  This thread is fur of win.


----------



## slorrel (Feb 25, 2010)

Wow, someone need some Furee time to relax!


----------



## Wyldfyre (Feb 25, 2010)

Fursonally, I don't mind at all.


----------



## Atrak (Feb 25, 2010)

MeadowTheDragon said:


> There are more furry words then ones with just "fur" in them.


 
Okay, okay, don't get so yiffed :V .



Dyluck said:


> Fursonally I don't see what the big deal is, I think the OP just needs to get yiffed. Really, what's the point in getting so furious about it? Just furget about it and don't let it bother you. No use in getting murrked up ofur it.
> 
> :V :V :V
> 
> Also I want to stab everyone on the most recent page in the face


 
Bring it, David. Also, good job using words other than fur. Your post isn't quite as annoying as everyone else's  .



GoldenJackal said:


> Fur real.


 
Damn you.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 25, 2010)

Fur you
Fur you all.
Go fur yourself in hell.
You furing piece of shit.


Furlechke

Hondafur


----------



## Melkor (Feb 25, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I hate furry words so much. Punching babies helps me get rid of the anger caused by them :V



I know you love the furry words. You punch babies because you enjoy it!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 25, 2010)

Melkor said:


> I know you love the furry words. You punch babies because you enjoy it!



glad i'm not a baby...


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 25, 2010)

this thread is still alive!!! wow 0_0

it would have died long ago if H&k hadnt saved it.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 25, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> this thread is still alive!!! wow 0_0
> 
> it would have died long ago if H&k hadnt saved it.



plus it even has fives stars...


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 25, 2010)

Krasl said:


> plus it even has fives stars...


fureal! :3


----------



## StaticAutomatic (Feb 25, 2010)

Occasionally it doesn't bother me.  But when it's used in every other word, it'd piss me off, just like anything else.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 25, 2010)

Riptor said:


> Lately, what's been pissing me off is people who think it's cute to stick the word 'fur' in certain words, like 'furiend', 'Satfurday', or whatever. It's not 'cute'. It's not furry. It makes you look like you have a mental illness.
> 
> Please tell me I'm not the only one who feels this way.



Agreed.

Makes me frown.

-Grammar Nazi


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 25, 2010)

Who ate all my Furitos!? I was going to make a Furito pie. Now what am I going to have fur dinner?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 25, 2010)

*Steals Furitos* NOMNOMNOM

I can't eat them cause they'll make me fat....but they're SOOOOO good
(family guy reference)


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 25, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *Steals Furitos* NOMNOMNOM
> 
> I can't eat them cause they'll make me fat....but they're SOOOOO good
> (family guy reference)



It was YOU! SWAT came into my house, and disrespected my whole family because somebody ate my Furitos!
(fast and furious reference)


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 25, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> It was YOU! SWAT came into my house, and disrespected my whole family because somebody ate my Furitos!
> (fast and furious reference)



Silly, I wasn't going to eat them all. *Hands half a bag back* Here you go


----------



## Tommy (Feb 25, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *Steals Furitos* NOMNOMNOM
> 
> I can't eat them cause they'll make me fat....but they're SOOOOO good
> (family guy reference)



Can I have some Furitos? I'm hungry.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 25, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Who ate all my Furitos!? I was going to make a Furito pie. Now what am I going to have fur dinner?



OMG!
YOU STOLE MY FRITOS!



Scotty1700 said:


> *Steals Furitos* NOMNOMNOM
> 
> I can't eat them cause they'll make me fat....but they're SOOOOO good
> (family guy reference)



YOU DID TOO!


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 25, 2010)

Furitos sounds like a cross between Fritos and Doritos

It also sounds like "Fur-eat-o's"


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 25, 2010)

You furking furggots


----------



## Melkor (Feb 25, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> You furking furggots



Your not very nice at all! Do you need a hug!?


----------



## Aara (Feb 25, 2010)

I read this thread last night, thought the first few pages were pretty lulzy.


But after page 4 it got really F***ing annoying.


Now on page 10; can't stand the word "furry" anymore without throwing a rage-fit.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 25, 2010)

Someone's FURious...


----------



## Tommy (Feb 25, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Someone's FURious...


Fur sure.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 25, 2010)

Aara said:


> I read this thread last night, thought the first few pages were pretty lulzy.
> 
> 
> But after page 4 it got really F***ing annoying.
> ...



I think you need a hug as well.. Come ere you!


----------



## Aleu (Feb 25, 2010)

Krasl said:


> OMG!
> YOU STOLE MY FURITOS!



Fix'd


----------



## kyle19 (Feb 25, 2010)

We need to furget this thread existed.


----------



## Aara (Feb 25, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Fur sure.





FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Aara (Feb 25, 2010)

Melkor said:


> I think you need a hug as well.. Come ere you!



OMG THANK YOU.


...


...


<<


>>


*hugs*


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 25, 2010)

Melkor said:


> Your not very nice at all! Do you need a hug!?


I like how you called me mean _then _asked for a hug. xD
But yeah, sure
*Hugs Melkor*


----------



## Melkor (Feb 25, 2010)

Aara said:


> OMG THANK YOU.
> 
> 
> ...
> ...


 anytime! That turned out better than expected ;3


----------



## Aleu (Feb 25, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> We need to furget this thread existed.



yeah, we don't want to face fursecution.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 25, 2010)

lol this thread is fur-[insert adj here]!


----------



## blackedsoul (Feb 25, 2010)

Its ok when the word has "For" cause then people might mistake that fur a simply typing error. But otherwise its not acceptable.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 25, 2010)

This thread is furking ridiculous.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 25, 2010)

This whole thing is a FURce.


----------



## Leon (Feb 25, 2010)

Oh just furget it!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 25, 2010)

Fur Furkes Sake! This thread never ends!


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 25, 2010)

Fur shure.


----------



## Leon (Feb 25, 2010)

fur realz..


----------



## Tommy (Feb 25, 2010)

Fur the win.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 25, 2010)

FUR REAL WHAT IS EVERYONES MOTHERFURKINGPROBLEM? 


hahhaha, 2 furwords per sentence nows.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 26, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> I like how you called me mean _then _asked for a hug. xD
> But yeah, sure
> *Hugs Melkor*


haha I didn't ask you for a hug, I offered you the prestigous privelege of getting a hug from yours truly;3


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 26, 2010)

Are you furreal? I get so sick and tired of hearing it too! All my furriends go around doing the same damn thing. It's furry annoying. Everytime I tell them to stop they whine fursecution. I'm going to go hide in my fur-suit now, and agonize over not being able to be my fursona fur real.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 26, 2010)

Ruhe! Ich werde Sie schniden!


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 26, 2010)

I need a cigafurette.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 26, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Ruhe! Ich werde Sie schniden!



Ij djjsb ejjeb ejejsbb.. Yea I just called you something in my secret language.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 26, 2010)

"Furst rule of fur furggotry, once your a fur you never recover" - Star Wolf


----------



## Bando (Feb 26, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> "Furst rule of fur furggotry, once your a fur you never recover" - Star Wolf



This is too true >.< I tried to quit a little after I joined the fandom, but met with epic failure.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 26, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> This is too true >.< I tried to quit a little after I joined the fandom, but met with epic failure.



lol well at least your not falco, he seems to have killed himself almost all the time :V

I think he's a featherfag 

I'll give you 2 internets if you tell me where I got these lines from? 

...this gives me a good idea for a thread I'll make later on tonight


----------



## Bando (Feb 26, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> lol well at least your not falco, he seems to have killed himself almost all the time :V
> 
> I think he's a featherfag
> 
> ...



Freakin' VGCats references...


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 26, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Freakin' VGCats references...



Not quite, it came from this -> http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/442158


----------



## Bando (Feb 26, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Not quite, it came from this -> http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/442158




FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUU-

it's so obvious, why didn't get that ><


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 26, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUU-
> 
> it's so obvious, why didn't get that ><



I dunno xD

fun fact: The original voice of Lucario was also the voice actor of Goku :3


----------



## GoldenJackal (Feb 26, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> fix'd it for you since its hard to spell that word :3



Thanks fur that.


----------



## auzbuzzard (Feb 26, 2010)

This furead has furanged furm stoping it to furomoting it. 

Furking fursane.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 26, 2010)

12 pages of "fur" jokes. It was funny for the first few pages but now it is just repeated retarded shit.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 26, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> 12 pages of "fur" jokes. It was funny for the first few pages but now it is just repeated retarded shit.



I guess that makes the point that they're not just sticking "fur" into random words, but in fact there are only a few very specific words in the furcabulary.

please shoot me.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 26, 2010)

lowkey said:


> I guess that makes the point that they're not just sticking "fur" into random words, but in fact there are only a few very specific words in the furcabulary.
> 
> please shoot me.



I would if I was a cold blooded killer. But I'm not.


This is true. I only ever see a few words with "fur" used in them. I think furiends has been a common one for me to see, which for some reason irks me to no end.


----------



## Leon (Feb 26, 2010)

The only ones that should live are "fursuit" or "furmeet", also,"furcon".


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 26, 2010)

leon said:


> The only ones that should live are "fursuit" or "furmeet".



Furcon should be added to that.


----------



## Leon (Feb 26, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Furcon should be added to that.


 
I meant to add that one, it's 5am here and I cant think straight..


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 26, 2010)

leon said:


> I meant to add that one, it's 5am here and I cant think straight..




Lol I am sick with a cold so my head isn't exactly clear either.


No change for me there then.


----------



## Leon (Feb 26, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Lol I am sick with a cold so my head isn't exactly clear either.
> 
> 
> No change for me there then.


 
No change for you where?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 26, 2010)

leon said:


> No change for you where?



My brain only works when it wants too.


----------



## Leon (Feb 26, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> My brain only works when it wants too.


 
Oh lol, I know what you mean.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 26, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Ruhe! Ich werde Sie schniden!


Der Echte Gangstar!
TAPIOCA PA!
PAN!


----------



## Atrak (Feb 26, 2010)

lowkey said:


> I guess that makes the point that they're not just sticking "fur" into random words, but in fact there are only a few very specific words in the furcabulary.
> 
> please shoot me.


 
They are, actually. They're just sticking it randomly.



RandyDarkshade said:


> I would if I was a cold blooded killer. But I'm not.
> 
> 
> This is true. I only ever see a few words with "fur" used in them. I think furiends has been a common one for me to see, which for some reason irks me to no end.


 
Probably because, like me, furiends sounds like a mental retard saying friends to you. "I WANNA BE FRRRRRRRRRRRIENDS! DUR-DURDURRRRRRR!"



CynicalCirno said:


> Der Echte Gangstar!
> TAPIOCA PA!
> PAN!


 
I disagree.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I disagree.


 i agree.


----------



## Morroke (Feb 26, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> 12 pages of "fur" jokes. It was funny fur the furst few pages but now it is just repeated refurded shit.



kay.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

Morroke said:


> *fur-*kay.


 fix'd
and if you guys want furry jokes.... i can tell a few....
How many furrys does it take to screw in a lightbulb?


----------



## Morroke (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> fix'd
> and if you guys want furry jokes.... i can tell a few....
> How many furrys does it take to screw in a lightbulb?



THAT FIX DOESN'T EVEN WORK YOU STUPID FURFAG


----------



## Atrak (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i agree.


 
Awesome. Btw, I did that joke in 10th grade history :V .



Usarise said:


> fix'd
> and if you guys want furry jokes.... i can tell a few....
> How many furrys does it take to screw in a lightbulb?


 
Three. One to hold the lightbulb, and two to turn him around.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

Morroke said:


> THAT FIX DOESN'T EVEN WORK YOU STUPID FURFAG


you may think im stupid but 4chan doesnt ^^



atrakaj said:


> Awesome. Btw, I did that joke in 10th grade history :V .
> 
> 
> 
> Three. One to hold the lightbulb, and two to turn him around.


 ....-_-   its not as funny when YOU say the punch line...


----------



## Morroke (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> you may think im stupid but 4chan doesnt ^^



Jesus christ, you are the cancer that is killing /b/.

Also yes they think you're stupid, even your own mother thinks you're stupid.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Jesus christ, you are the cancer that is killing /b/.
> 
> Also yes they think you're stupid, even your own mother thinks you're stupid.


 derp de derp derp?


----------



## Morroke (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> derp de derp derp?


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

fur real? i dont really wanna >.>


----------



## Atrak (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ....-_- its not as funny when YOU say the punch line...


 

Oh, sorry. How's this:




atrakaj said:


> Three. One to hold the lightbulb, and two to turn him around.


 
Is that funnier?


----------



## Morroke (Feb 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Oh, sorry. How's this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're confusing the shit out of me this morning, I'm not even talking to you. I was QUOTING another person, clearly, directly.

JEEESSUUUMMMS.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Is that funnier?


 yes thats much better ^^


----------



## Atrak (Feb 26, 2010)

Morroke said:


> You're confusing the shit out of me this morning, I'm not even talking to you. *I was QUOTING another person, clearly, directly.*
> 
> JEEESSUUUMMMS.


 
So was I.


Oh, sorry. The page must have jumped when I clicked quote. It does that sometimes on IE.


----------



## Morroke (Feb 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> So was I.



I CLEARLY SEE A QUOTE FROM ME IN THAT POST


----------



## Atrak (Feb 26, 2010)

Morroke said:


> I CLEARLY SEE A QUOTE FROM ME IN THAT POST


 
Reread the post you just quoted.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Reread the post you just quoted.


 quotes fur the win XD


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 26, 2010)

Come on guys furget about this thread!


----------



## Atrak (Feb 26, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Come on guys furget about this thread!


 
What thread?


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Come on guys furget about this thread!


 we may furget the thread, but we will never furget the furtrosities that have furcurred here!


----------



## Atrak (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> we may furget the thread, but we will never furget the furtrosities that have furcurred here!


 
Annoying.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Annoying.


 and your point is?


----------



## Atrak (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> and your point is?


 
Annoying*.*


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Annoying*.*


 ok then..... furget about it then? :3


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey guys
________________
*reads posts*

What the french, toast?
Let fur thread be dead.


----------



## Morroke (Feb 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Reread the post you just quoted.



Hurrr, your mistake is now my mistake amirite? Editing is fun.


----------



## Atrak (Feb 26, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Hurrr, your mistake is now my mistake amirite? Editing is fun.


 
Yeah, I usually wouldn't bother with editing it, since people already posted after it, but it would have caused too much confusion to people reading this :V .


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 26, 2010)

And the "fur" puns still continue.  >_o


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 26, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> And the "fur" puns still continue.  >_o



Because the noobs think it is clever to continue repeating the puns.


----------



## Atrak (Feb 26, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> And the "fur" puns still continue. >_o


 


RandyDarkshade said:


> Because the noobs think it is clever to continue repeating the puns.


 
Notice that I haven't used a single one, except to state how furiends is a mental retard talking. That's how annoying they are. You're welcome for not adding to your annoyance.


----------



## Morroke (Feb 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Your welcome



His welcome what?


----------



## Atrak (Feb 26, 2010)

Morroke said:


> His welcome what?


 
His welcome mat. It says Well-come on it. What kind of shitty company screws that up? :V 

Of course, they could have been going for the inimical origins of the word, which was indeed Well-Come.


----------



## Geek (Feb 26, 2010)

FURBURGER


----------



## MaltedMilkBrawls (Feb 26, 2010)

It shouldn't be that big of a deal. I think it is one of the cheesier parts of the furdom that totally needs to be exploited because of the sheer amount of dorkiness of it. If you don't like it, there is still really no need to get on the furums to complain about it.


----------



## Atrak (Feb 26, 2010)

MaltedMilkBrawls said:


> It shouldn't be that big of a deal. I think it is one of the cheesier parts of the furdom that totally needs to be exploited because of the sheer amount of dorkiness of it. If you don't like it, there is still really no need to get on the furums to complain about it.


 
Go back and read all fourteen pages of this thread, and then tell us what you think.


----------



## kyle19 (Feb 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Go back and read all fourteen pages of this thread, and then tell us what you think.



What atrakaj said.


----------



## Atrak (Feb 26, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> What atrakaj said.


 
What kyle said.


In unrelated news, there's a thread called 'Modern Furfare' in the Three Frags :V .


----------



## kyle19 (Feb 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> In unrelated news, there's a thread called 'Modern Furfare' in the Three Frags :V .



Didn't believe you, then I looked under Three Frags Left.


----------



## Atrak (Feb 26, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Didn't believe you, then I looked under Three Frags Left.



Yeah, it was made about two minutes before I posted that, by a guy who just joined :V . 



Warning: Failing to believe what I say can be as fatal as believing what I say.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Warning: Failing to believe what I say can be as *fur-*tal as believing what I say.


 fix'd


----------



## Atrak (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> fix'd



That just makes it sound like fertile. So what, disbelieving me can be as baby-producing as believing me? Totally believable :V .


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> That just makes it sound like fertile. So what, disbelieving me can be as baby-producing as believing me? Totally believable :V .


 ... welll if you put it THAT way...... it depends on what you said then!


----------



## lowkey (Feb 26, 2010)

Geek said:


> FURBURGER



I'm going to take you out back and "old yeller" you.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 26, 2010)

Geek said:


> FURBURGER


RAN RAN RUU!!!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 26, 2010)

Geek said:


> FURBURGER



FURFRIES


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

McFurald's!  im lovin' it!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> McFurald's!  woof woof woof woof woof! im lovin' it!



fixed!


----------



## Wyldfyre (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh god...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 26, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Oh murr...



Fix'd


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *Fur*'d


 
fix'd XD


----------



## Wyldfyre (Feb 26, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Fix'd


FFFUUU....


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 26, 2010)

Haha, got quite the kick outta that Usarise


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 26, 2010)

Furck this thread!

If ya can't beat them, join them.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 26, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Furck this thread!
> 
> If ya can't beat them, join them.



That's the spirit. Gotta love the furcabulary.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 26, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Haha, got quite the kick outta that Usarise



you people are animals!


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Furck this thread!
> 
> If ya can't beat them, join them.


thats the spirit! furck everyone else! furck you all! 



lowkey said:


> you people are animals!


 thats what a lot of them _wish_ XD


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 26, 2010)

lowkey said:


> you people are animals!



Orly!? *Spins head around and checks for a tail.*

"Nope, still nothing"


----------



## Wyldfyre (Feb 26, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Orly!? *Spins head around and checks for a tail.*
> 
> "Nope, still nothing"


Unfortunately


----------



## lowkey (Feb 26, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Orly!? *Spins head around and checks for a tail.*
> 
> "Nope, still nothing"



strike that, reverse it!


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

lowkey said:


> strike that, reverse it!


 furvert -_-


----------



## lowkey (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> furvert -_-



I know you are; but what am i?


----------



## Krasl (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> furvert -_-



fursicution!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 26, 2010)

lowkey said:


> strike that, refurse it!



That's better.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

Krasl said:


> fursicution!


your out of your furisdiction!


----------



## lowkey (Feb 26, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> That's better.



*facepaw*

shoot me again.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

lowkey said:


> *facepaw*
> 
> shoot me again.


 will my furty-fur magnum do?


----------



## Krasl (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> your out of your furisdiction!



well, i'm just gonna paw on Furm and fur murself


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

Krasl said:


> well, i'm just gonna paw on Furm and fur murself


 i see what u did there....
furk me


----------



## Krasl (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i see what u did there....
> furk me



furry later...


----------



## lowkey (Feb 26, 2010)

I think I have a hair ball.

no, no.......noooooo.!   

a..._fur ball_!!!! aaaaaarrrrrrrgh!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 26, 2010)

lowkey said:


> I think I have a hair ball.



O_O
need any help...?
i know the hiemlich manuever


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

lowkey said:


> I think I have a hair ball.


 ew.  fur it up over there! not on the rug!


----------



## lowkey (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm going to have to furce it out. where's the petromalt?


----------



## Krasl (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ew.  fur it up over there! not on the rug!



murr?


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

Krasl said:


> murr?


 oops lol i meant furow it up......  
need a furstraction.... LOOK! a furry on a unicycle!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> oops lol i meant furow it up......
> need a furstraction.... LOOK! a furry on a unicycle!



WHERE?!


----------



## Wyldfyre (Feb 26, 2010)

Krasl said:


> WHERE?!


Ofur thar. ----->


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

Krasl said:


> WHERE?!


 oh too bad... you just missed it! he was furgulging flaming chainsaws and everthing!


----------



## lowkey (Feb 26, 2010)

where are we all going, and why am I in this hand-basket?


----------



## Krasl (Feb 26, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Ofur thar. ----->



FFFUUUU



Usarise said:


> oh too bad... you just missed it! he was furgulging flaming chainsaws and everthing!



*falls to knees*
NNNOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

lowkey said:


> where are we all going, and why am I in this hand-basket?


 fur fur away.... thats where


----------



## Krasl (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> fur fur away.... thats where



lol


----------



## MaltedMilkBrawls (Feb 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Go back and read all fourteen pages of this thread, and then tell us what you think.


 
 I stand by my statement still. Though I have to say it was still very furightening.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 26, 2010)

MaltedMilkBrawls said:


> I stand by my statement still. Though I have to say it was still very furightening.



pawsitively furrect!


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

MaltedMilkBrawls said:


> I stand by my statement still. Though I have to say it was still very furightening.


 this whole site is furightening.  get used to it or fur ever stfu


----------



## Krasl (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> this whole site is furightening. * get used to it or fur ever stfu *



ROFL


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

hmmm TOPIC CHANGE!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> hmmm TOPIC CHANGE!



lol, nice pic


----------



## Wyldfyre (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> hmmm TOPIC CHANGE!
> *picture*


Wat...?


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Wat...?


 random topic change! its like a chinese fire drill! ...except its not


----------



## lowkey (Feb 26, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Wat...?


I know, right?


----------



## lowkey (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> random topic change! its like a chinese fire drill! ...except its not


it was kind of like throwing a puppy down a well.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> random topic change! its like a chinese fire drill! ...except its not



lol, nice simile.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

lowkey said:


> it was kind of like throwing a puppy down a well.


 already done it.  wasnt funny so i left


----------



## Krasl (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> already done it.  wasnt funny so i left



O_O


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

Krasl said:


> O_O


 im kidding! ...or am i? 0.o


----------



## Tommy (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> im kidding! ...or am i? 0.o



...are you?


----------



## Krasl (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> im kidding! ...or am i? 0.o



*pulls out knife*
that was my cuzin!


----------



## lowkey (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> already done it.  wasnt funny so i left



krasl saved it, and put it in his sig.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

Tommy said:


> ...are you?


 yeah i am  


Krasl said:


> *pulls out knife*
> that was my cuzin!


 how the hell are you holdin a knife with paws? 0_0


----------



## Tommy (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> how the hell are you holdin a knife with paws? 0_0


Look at his avatar, you can easily see he has thumbs.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Look at his avatar, you can easily see he has thumbs.


 .... well im fail at observing things!


----------



## lowkey (Feb 26, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Look at his avatar, you can easily see he has thumbs.



score 1 for anthros!


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 26, 2010)

fur fur fur fur fur fur fur fur fur fur fur fur fur fur


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 26, 2010)

grrside said:


> Not relevant.



Umm dur, that's why he said TOPIC CHANGE in capitals.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> fur fur fur fur fur fur fur fur fur fur fur fur fur fur


 that looks so *right* with your avi! XD


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> hmmm TOPIC CHANGE!


What the fur was that?
Furing weird...
Although, it was furtastic and purrfect.
I need murr of that stuff.
Hu-


----------



## Aleu (Feb 26, 2010)

how in the furk is this thread still alive?


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

because the idea of it was furtastic!


----------



## Tommy (Feb 26, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> how in the furk is this thread still alive?



I don't furking know. o.o


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> because the idea of it was furtastic!



You beat me to it you furker!


----------



## Aleu (Feb 26, 2010)

methinks it needs to be refurbished here.


oh god....any one remember...FURBIES?! D=


----------



## Wyldfyre (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> because the idea of it was furtastic!


Fur real.



AleutheWolf said:


> methinks it needs to be refurbished here.
> 
> 
> oh god....any one remember...FURBIES?! D=


I got my tooth knocked out by one.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You beat me to it you furker!


 lol stop yiffin and start typin faster! maybe then you'll get it furst


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Feb 26, 2010)

well considering almost every furcon uses fur in there title (further confusion, furry fiesta,)  well i cant name them all off the top of my head but THERES ALOT


----------



## Aleu (Feb 26, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> well considering almost every furcon uses fur in there title (further confusion, furry fiesta,)  well i cant name them all off the top of my head but THERES ALOT



Eurofurence. >.>

help'd ^^


----------



## Wyldfyre (Feb 26, 2010)

Isn't there Rainfurrest too?


----------



## Aleu (Feb 26, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> I got my tooth knocked out by one.



 fur serious?


----------



## lowkey (Feb 26, 2010)

it just goes on furever.....


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 26, 2010)

lowkey said:


> it just goes on furever.....



and efur....


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 26, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> and efur....



And efur....


----------



## lowkey (Feb 26, 2010)

it's so effurvescent, it makes my paws tingle.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 26, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> And efur....


This will nefur end...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 26, 2010)

Tommy said:


> This will nefur end...



Oh furp....

We gotta MURRder this thread and all it's furriness..


----------



## lowkey (Feb 26, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh furp....
> 
> We gotta MURRder this thread and all it's furriness..



we should try to get it locked. that would be puuurrrrrfect!


----------



## Aleu (Feb 26, 2010)

lowkey said:


> we should try to get it locked. that would be puuurrrrrfect!



NO! Furk that. Let's keep it up fur now. It needs a special place in the furums.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 26, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> NO! Furk that. Let's keep it up fur now. It needs a special place in the furums.



I agree, this furead is furbulous.


----------



## Atrak (Feb 26, 2010)

Lock, please.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 26, 2010)

This thread makes me feel so Yiffurry!




           help! get me out! get me oouuut!!!!


----------



## Aleu (Feb 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Lock, please.



go yiff yourself furggot.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> go yiff yourself furggot.


 isnt the term Furfag?    w/e    THIS THREAD FUR EVAR!


----------



## Atrak (Feb 26, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> go yiff yourself furggot.



Reading this thread made me try already. Didn't work out too well.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Reading this thread made me try already. Didn't work out too well.



you're doin' it wrong.



Usarise said:


> isnt the term Furfag?


not stupid enough


----------



## Morroke (Feb 26, 2010)

You're all furfags.

Amidoinitrite


----------



## Bando (Feb 26, 2010)

Morroke said:


> You're all furfags.
> 
> Amidoinitrite



My friend who wanted to get a dragon tail last week after seeing me wear my tail wants a full dragon costume...

FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUU- what have i done????



And you're doing it right :3


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 27, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> My friend who wanted to get a dragon tail last week after seeing me wear my tail wants a full dragon costume...
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUU- what have i done????


you have converted him :3


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> you have converted him :3



WTF? I smell fish again????
it's a distinct smart odor of fish?!?


----------



## Cavy (Feb 27, 2010)

Some of you need to lighten up already. Stop winning about small stuff like this. Okay its great once in a while to use the word "fur" in worlds but after that the novelty starts to wear off. By the way, I personally never met any furs (online or in real life) just use fur in any words.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 27, 2010)

Cavy said:


> Some of you need to lighten up already. Stop winning about small stuff like this. Okay its great once in a while to use the word "fur" in worlds but after that the novelty starts to wear off. By the way, I personally never met any furs (online or in real life) just use fur in any words.



I don't think many are whining, 99% of participants here are poking fun at the OP's whinning.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 27, 2010)

Cavy said:


> Some of you need to lighten up already. Stop winning about small stuff like this. Okay its great once in a while to use the word "fur" in worlds but after that the novelty starts to wear off. By the way, I personally never met any furs (online or in real life) just use fur in any words.



oh get oFUR yourself.

winning the small stuff is better than losing the big stuff


----------



## Zaaz (Feb 27, 2010)

Well, I fursonally won't take part in this -.-

~Z


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> My friend who wanted to get a dragon tail last week after seeing me wear my tail wants a full dragon costume...
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUU- what have i done????


well you've either done one of two things...
1. created a monster.  if he makes an ugly costume i will blame you.
2. given me a reason to go mug your friend for a dragon costume.... i think ill wear it when i go LARPing.....XD



RandyDarkshade said:


> I don't think many are whining, 99% of participants here are poking fun at the OP's whinning.


 well i fur one am the 1% who is completely fur saying fur- in every other furking word.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> well you've either done one of two things...
> 1. created a monster.  if he makes an ugly costume i will blame you.
> 2. given me a reason to go mug your friend for a dragon costume.... i think ill wear it when i go LARPing.....XD
> 
> ...



lol


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

Cavy said:


> Some of you need to lighten up already. Stop winning about small stuff like this. Okay its great once in a while to use the word "fur" in worlds but after that the novelty starts to wear off. By the way, I personally never met any furs (online or in real life) just use fur in any words.



you, sir have missed the boat. please go to the clerk, and you can get a full refund on your trip. 
now get the furk out!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> you, sir have missed the boat. please go to clerk, and you can get a full refund on your trip.



lol


----------



## Riptor (Feb 27, 2010)

You're all furgots.

See get it because I sticked the word fur in the word 'faggot' because I'm furry? That's clever, right? Because I put the word 'fur' in this word because I'm furry?

please like me


----------



## Aleu (Feb 27, 2010)

Riptor said:


> You're all furgots.
> 
> See get it because I sticked the word fur in the word 'faggot' because I'm furry? That's clever, right? Because I put the word 'fur' in this word because I'm furry?
> 
> please like me



I did that first, lol


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Riptor said:


> You're all furgots.
> 
> See get it because I sticked the word fur in the word 'faggot' because I'm furry? That's clever, right? Because I put the word 'fur' in this word because I'm furry?
> 
> please like me



yes, it is as clever as a furry gets.
we all love you! 
(except for the trolls >:[ )


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

Riptor said:


> You're all furgots.
> 
> See get it because I sticked the word fur in the word 'faggot' because I'm furry? That's clever, right? Because I put the word 'fur' in this word because I'm furry?
> 
> please like me



wanna fap?


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> wanna fap?



OoO


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> yes, it is as clever as a furry gets.
> we all love you!
> (except for the trolls >:[ )


 i dont like him.  i dont know why......


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i dont like him.  i dont know why......



becasue you are a wolf, and you can smell the fear in him!


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i dont like him.  i dont know why......



hes a scalie.

scalies are lower life forms. not as low as fish, but fish don't really count, because they are food. like birds, food animals are worthy, because theyr'e tasty. 

scalies, well they make good pets, I guess, but I wouldn't want a lethargic, sun basking lizard as a pet. 
but I digress.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> becasue you are a wolf, and you can smell the fear in him!


 fear is for pussys..... he aint a cat.... maybe he just stinks regularly?


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> becasue you are a wolf, and you can smell the fear in him!


no... fear is for pussies and hes no cat.... he might just stink normally...
*edit* -_- i though i hit edit.....


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> fear is for pussys..... he aint a cat.... maybe he just stinks regularly?



...i took his soap...


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> ...i took his soap...


 Soap on a rope Fur The Win


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 27, 2010)

Soap on a rope and a stick up your ass.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Soap on a rope Fur The Win



lol


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> Soap on a rope and a stick up your ass.



smexy... :3


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 27, 2010)

xD


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> Soap on a rope and a stick up your ass.


 Only in Prison my friend.... dont be a furry in prison. bad things WILL happen....


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Only in Prison my friend.... dont be a furry in prison. bad things WILL happen....



unless you WANT them to happen, then it is goooooooood!


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> unless you WANT them to happen, then it is goooooooood!


 no not rly.... there are many ppl in prison who would kill u for being a fur.... neo-nazis, gang members, murderers, cultists, ect.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

just don't go to prison. 
prison = fail

wow. soap on a rope in your ass. at least you can get it out easily?


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> no not rly.... there are many ppl in prison who would kill u for being a fur.... neo-nazis, gang members, murderers, cultists, ect.



hm, didn't think about that...
that you were talking about playing peek-a-boo with an asshole.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> no not rly.... there are many ppl in prison who would kill u for being a fur.... neo-nazis, gang members, murderers, cultists, ect.



why are you listing my friends?


----------



## Tommy (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> wow. soap on a rope in your ass. at least you can get it out easily?



I'd assume you could, since soap is slippery. xD


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> why are you listing my friends?



because it's christmas and they need some presents!



Tommy said:


> I'd assume you could, since soap is slippery. xD



giggity...


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> hm, didn't think about that...
> that you were talking about playing peek-a-boo with an asshole.


 yeah... no.  i make jokes AT gays.....


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> yeah... no.  i make jokes AT gays.....



AAAAAAAAlrighty then!


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> no not rly.... there are many ppl in prison who would kill u for being a fur.... neo-nazis, gang members, murderers, cultists, ect.


 

AHEM. I am an ex (ish) neo-nazi, thank you.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

this furking thread is so fur off topic I don't fursee it evfur getting back to where it furst came furom.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> this furking thread is so fur off topic I don't fursee it evfur getting back to where it furst came furom.



pawless yifftory!


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> AHEM. I am an ex (ish) neo-nazi, thank you.



hot.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> AHEM. I am an ex (ish) neo-nazi, thank you.


 and your a furry too? wtf man?


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 27, 2010)

FURry. Only on FAF is nazism hot. XD

This thread is FURry off topic.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> and your a furry too? wtf man?


 

I'm not bi, homo, etcetc. Among nazi's tails aren't an issue. Nor is being convinced your a fox.

Lots of long stories, lots of lazy fox on this end. My point is, not all of us are furry haters.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> I'm not bi, homo, etcetc. Among nazi's tails aren't an issue. Nor is being convinced your a fox.
> 
> Lots of long stories, lots of lazy fox on this end. My point is, not all of us are furry haters.


 ok then 0_o   i though that nazis were against everything that is not white, blue eyed, blonde and german.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> I'm not bi, homo, etcetc. Among nazi's tails aren't an issue. Nor is being convinced your a fox.
> 
> Lots of long stories, lots of lazy fox on this end. My point is, not all of us are furry haters.



um...?


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 27, 2010)

Not nessecarily. If you can prove you're worth something, and are german, and a few other things, and you're white supremist, tail or no, you're pretty well off.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> Not nessecarily. If you can prove you're worth something, and are german, and a few other things, and you're white supremist, tail or no, you're pretty well off.



a little strict aren't you?
honestly, it would be much easier to be in the KKK.
white, check
bible, check
hate black people, no?
ah, well, come on in anyway.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> Not nessecarily. If you can prove you're worth something, and are german, and a few other things, and you're white supremist, tail or no, you're pretty well off.


 ok then :/   so... your german and a racist i take it?


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 27, 2010)

Ah yeah. :|
And Hitler is pretty much like god is to christians.

Subject change....tickticktick...NOW.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> Ah yeah. :|
> 
> 
> Subject change....tickticktick...NOW.


no. no. no..... i think this is a perfectly fine topic. :3


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> no. no. no..... i think this is a perfectly fine topic. :3



ditto!


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

this thread is off topic again.
stop it!


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 27, 2010)

Seee? 

(I just don't want any flamewars against me. :|)


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> Seee?
> 
> (I just don't want any flamewars against me. :|)


 lol if youve been a nazi and are a furry i would think that you'd be able to take the hate of a flame war... guess not


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm used to them, but I would rather not be hated by the other furs. That would just SUCK.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> I'm used to them, but I would rather not be hated by the other furs. That would just SUCK.



don't worry, i don't hate you


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> I'm used to them, but I would rather not be hated by the other furs. That would just SUCK.



I'll start hating, if you start sucking.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 27, 2010)

Nazis to yiff.....oh jeez.

YOU BETTER NOT HATE MAI HOTNESS.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> I'm used to them, but I would rather not be hated by the other furs. That would just SUCK.


lol i dont hate nazis as much as i do stereotypical furs...
your not a stereotype now are you?


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> Nazis to yiff.....oh jeez.
> 
> YOU BETTER NOT HATE MAI HOTNESS.



hotness you say? O_O


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 27, 2010)

Stereotypical furs bug me too. 


You do not hate meh. You luff meh. DuRHRH. Everyone loves meh.


Err....off topic?


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> Stereotypical furs bug me too.
> 
> 
> You do not hate meh. You luff meh. DuRHRH. Everyone loves meh.
> ...



lol, pawsibly...


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 27, 2010)

FURSHIZ.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

yiffurry diffury mur.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> Stereotypical furs bug me too.
> 
> 
> You do not hate meh. You luff meh. DuRHRH. Everyone loves meh.
> ...


 nope were still on topic somewhat. :/
but just to be sure....
fur fur fur fur fur fur fur fur fur fur fur


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

pawsitively, yiffery, clawppy, fangy, furtastrophy!


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 27, 2010)

FURK YOU.

FUR our luff.

I'm so strange.


IT ISN'T DUR IT'S MUR!


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> FURK YOU.
> 
> FUR our luff.
> 
> ...



fxd it, thanks.
and strangeness is like being schizophrenic. If you think you are, you're probably, not.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 27, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> oh get oFUR yourself.
> 
> winning the small stuff is better than losing the big stuff



I think they meant whining not winning.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> fxd it, thanks.



lol, how?


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, how?



see post #496, changed "dur" to "mur"


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> see post #496, changed "dur" to "mur"



oh, now i see it!


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> see post #496, changed "dur" to "mur"


 i see wat u did ther....


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i see wat u did ther....



fur yiffity fur fur.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> fur yiffity fur fur.


woof? 0_0


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> woof? 0_0



murr...


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> murr...



this thread is ofur


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> this thread is ofur


furget it! this is fur ever!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> furget it! this is fur ever!



paw live the confurduracy!


----------



## SnowFox (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Stop sticking your dick in random furs. Stop it.*



lowkey said:


> this thread is ofur



I thought the spam threads got locked after 500 replies anyway


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 27, 2010)

THIS THREAD IS A FAILFUR.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> THIS THREAD IS A FAILFUR.



FURRY BIG FAILFUR!
lol


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Stop sticking your dick in random furs. Stop it.*



SnowFox said:


> I thought the spam threads got locked after 500 replies anyway


 nope.  the fur-gods look down upon this thread and smile.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 27, 2010)

FURRY FURRY BIG FAILFUR.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Stop sticking your dick in random furs. Stop it.*



Usarise said:


> nope.  the fur-gods look down upon this thread and smile.



purfect!


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Stop sticking your dick in random furs. Stop it.*



Krasl said:


> *Fur*fect!



fxd!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Stop sticking your dick in random furs. Stop it.*



lowkey said:


> fxd!



lol, touche


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Stop sticking your dick in random furs. Stop it.*



lowkey said:


> *fur'*d!


 fur'd


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Stop sticking your dick in random furs. Stop it.*



Krasl said:


> lol, touche


LOL, douche!


----------



## SnowFox (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Stop sticking your dick in random furs. Stop it.*

I love how I've managed to change the title of this thread :3c


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Stop sticking your dick in random furs. Stop it.*



lowkey said:


> LOL, douche!



fixing spree!
OMG NIIIIEEEENNNN!!!!


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Stop sticking your dick in random furs. Stop it.*



Usarise said:


> fur*x'*d



furx'd


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Stop sticking your dick in random furs. Stop it.*



Krasl said:


> *Ffur*ing spree!
> OMG *FUUUUUURRR*!!!!


 fur'd


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Stop sticking your dick in random furs. Stop it.*



SnowFox said:


> I love how I've managed to change the title of this thread :3c



Win.
I quit.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Stop sticking your dick in random furs. Stop it.*



lowkey said:


> furk me



furx'd


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Stop sticking your dick in random furs. Stop it.*



Krasl said:


> i am going to furrender all my furts with usarise and accept he is right and im furkin wrong


fix'd


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Stop sticking your dick in random furs. Stop it.*



Usarise said:


> i am the furlds least sexiest furry and furmit that Krasl is way sexier than murself



hm...
don't remember saying that...
oh, by the way, furx'd.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Stop sticking your dick in random furs. Stop it.*



Krasl said:


> hm...
> don't remember saying that...
> oh, by the way, furx'd.


 hmmm i dont remember saying that either..... 
any1 wanna compare this to Animal Farm right now? anyone? no?


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Stop sticking your dick in random furs. Stop it.*



Usarise said:


> hmmm i dont remember saying that either.....
> any1 wanna compare this to Animal Farm right now? anyone? no?



ROFL, that defurs a cookie!


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Stop sticking your dick in random furs. Stop it.*



Krasl said:


> ROFL, that defurs a cookie!


 *eats cookie* om nom nom nom.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

This whole site is an animal farm.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey look, I'm posting in a thread.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> *eats cookie* om nom nom nom.



*pets*
good boy!



lowkey said:


> This whole site is an animal farm.



lol, true.



Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Hey look, I'm posting in a thread.



hooray!
you get a cookie too!


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Hey look, I'm posting in a thread.



Hey Look! I'm calling you an asshole!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> Hey Look! I'm calling you an asshole!



lol, ouch.
that was a burn


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> Hey Look! I'm calling you an asshole!


 hey look its a jackass!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> hey look its a jackass!



*gasp*
Omg, where!?


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> hey look its a jackass!



if it looks like a duck....


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> if it looks like a duck....


then u should give it a fuck? i dont know the rhyme!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> if it looks like a dick, then Usarise would suck it....



hey, that's not nice.
why would you say that?
*giggle*


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> hooray!
> you get a cookie too!


Fu(r)ck yeah! *noms*


lowkey said:


> Hey Look! I'm calling you an asshole!



That you are, have a cookie.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Fu(r)ck yeah! *noms*
> 
> 
> That you are, have a cookie.



yay!
good black mage!
i shall now teach you firaga!


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> hey, that's not nice.
> why would you say that?
> *giggle*


"you are only young for so long, but you can be immature furever" that describes you so furfectly!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> "you are only young for so long, but you can be immature furever" that describes you so furfectly!



and that's pawt makes me pawesome! 
thank you fur the quote!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> yay!
> good black mage!
> i shall now teach you firaga!



I already know it though... see? *casts fira* see????


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> I already know it though... see? *casts fira* see????



Ah!
But can you do this?
*casts ultima*


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> Ah!
> But can you do this?
> *casts ultima*



*Shadow Flare*

...nope...


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> Ah!
> But can you do this?
> *casts ultima*


but can you do THIS? *casts nuclear missile*


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> *Shadow Flare*
> 
> ...nope...



hoho, close, but not close enough... 



Usarise said:


> but can you do THIS? *casts nuclear missile*



*casts barrier and shell*
haha, you cannot reach me!


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> then u should give it a fuck? i dont know the rhyme!


if it looks like a duck, walks like a duck, and quacks like a duck, chances are, it's probably a duck.



Krasl said:


> hey, that's not nice.
> why would you say that?
> *giggle*



you just slipped back into the land of lame.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> but can you do THIS? *casts nuclear missile*



Hax!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> you just slipped back into the land of lame.



lol, i tend to do that often.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Hax!


 Dr. Hax i presume? Chuckles the Cheat is not here


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Dr. Hax i presume? Chuckles the Cheat is not here



HAAAAAAAX!!!!
*throws computer screen*


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 27, 2010)

Does nobody care about Caturday?

It's supposed to be in between saturday & sunday.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> HAAAAAAAX!!!!
> *throws computer screen*


  so u play GMOD too?!   OMFG I NEED TO ADD U TO STEAM!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> so u play GMOD too?!   OMFG I NEED TO ADD U TO STEAM!



lol, i love gmod: the idiot box!
it cracks me up everytime i see it!


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Does nobody care about Caturday?
> 
> It's supposed to be in between saturday & sunday.











Krasl said:


> lol, i love gmod: the idiot box!
> it cracks me up everytime i see it!


 i know i love it too!  whats ur steam name man? i need to add u


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i know i love it too!  whats ur steam name man? i need to add u



steam name?


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> steam name?


Dark Fluff.   do not start msging me yet though.... my younger bro is on atm.....


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Dark Fluff.   do not start msging me yet though.... my younger bro is on atm.....



no, i mean what is steam?
like a messanger or something?


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 27, 2010)

This thread is fur more off topic than furlier today.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 27, 2010)

Furtastic! Lets get FURTHER offtopic!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 27, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Furtastic! Lets get FURTHER offtopic!



I'm tryin', I'm tryin', one can only go so far...


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> I'm tryin', I'm tryin', one can only go so *fur*...


 obvious one. fix'd for ya ^^


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

this thread is sinking.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

And there ain't many lifeboats!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 27, 2010)

Don't worry, I'll save it.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Feb 27, 2010)

o.=.O lol


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 27, 2010)

*hears loud splash* OH SHIT.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 27, 2010)

Wow, this thread is incredibly awesome now... I should post here more often.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

holy shit Scotty you furking saved the thread! your furrrrrrriffic!
this thread is like sooooo awesome! OMG - i just peed a little!


----------



## stylo (Feb 27, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Don't fureak out or anything man.


I see what you did there.
Let's all make a new add-on to use, over-use, and abuse. 
83


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 27, 2010)

Paw-ese.


----------



## Riley (Feb 28, 2010)

But I don't want to conFURm.  Normal words give me a feFUR.  I bought a decorative FURn for my room.  Hitler was the FURhrer.  

Now I feel sick.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 28, 2010)

I hate this thread.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 28, 2010)

lowkey said:


> I hate this furead.




Fix'd


----------



## lowkey (Feb 28, 2010)

furk you in the tailhole, Scotty!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 28, 2010)

lowkey said:


> furk you in the tailhole, Scotty!



Oh murr...don't be too rough, otherwise I might like it


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 28, 2010)

Furk you.


----------



## Bando (Feb 28, 2010)

This thread makes me want to eat babies. Furry puns can do that to me...


----------



## lowkey (Feb 28, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> This thread makes me want to eat babies. Furry puns can do that to me...



I _Loves_ eating babies! NOM NOM NOM NOM!


----------



## lowkey (Feb 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh murr...don't be too rough, otherwise I might like it


k


----------



## Fehne (Feb 28, 2010)

I think popufur is going to be my favorite for all time. I laughed so hard the first time I heard it.


----------



## The Blue Fox (Feb 28, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I'm kinda loling. I really never thought of all the ways to incorporate "fur" into normal words. ^^


Me neater. No i am going to be up all night thinking of furry words.
I only use Furry words or Furds... Only to piss people off its fun. 
All tho i did type fursona in to a work document. Thank god no one ever  caught it.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 28, 2010)

Is facepaw okay? pawing off? Hey could you lend me a paw? I can't think of any more fur-words...


----------



## Aleu (Feb 28, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I think they meant whining not winning.



i know, but they spelled it wrong XP


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 28, 2010)

Personally I appreciate furfag slang seeing as it's an exceptionally convenient means to identify socially retarded human trash within the fandom. If someone shunts fur into words thinking that it's cute or endearing, they're obviously a complete fucking idiot that should be shunned and reviled by the socially functional. Why would anyone be opposed to something so useful :V ?


----------



## Aleu (Feb 28, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Personally I appreciate furfag slang, seeing as it's an exceptionally convenient means to identify socially retarded human trash in the fandom. If someone shunts fur into words thinking that it's cute or endearing, they're obviously a complete fucking idiot that should be shunned and reviled by the socially functional. Why would anyone be opposed to something so useful :V ?



beecause....Amish?


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 28, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> beecause....Amish?



There are no Amish people here, we have hutterites though. They used to steal all the toilet paper from the public washroom at my old job :V .


----------



## Aleu (Feb 28, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> There are no Amish people here, we have hutterites though. They used to steal all the toilet paper from the public washroom at my old job :V .



hutterites?


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 28, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> hutterites?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hutterite


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 28, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Furtastic! Lets get FURTHER offtopic!



If you want to take a thread off-topicthen DON:T use words that the thread is about, dur.



Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Is facepaw okay? pawing off? Hey could you lend me a paw? I can't think of any more fur-words...



I consider those furry terms, not fur words. A "fur word" has "fur" in it.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

This is FUUURRRTAAAAAA!!!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

i like furench furies!
wiff a side yiffing of furoots!


----------



## lowkey (Feb 28, 2010)

Krasl said:


> i like furench furies!
> wiff a side yiffing of furoots!



Maybe it's just me, but could you please translate...


----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

lowkey said:


> Maybe it's just me, but could you please translate...



lol, 
i like french fries!
with a side serving of fruits!
(just noticed, shoulda put furving...)


----------



## lowkey (Feb 28, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol,
> i like french fries!
> with a side serving of fruits!
> (just noticed, shoulda put furving...)



oh. i see. 
keep trying, life is like wine; it gets better with age.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

lowkey said:


> oh. i see.
> keep trying, life is like wine; it gets better with age.



lol, thnx.
nice quote by the way.


----------



## Deo (Aug 19, 2015)

Good bump.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 19, 2015)

no fur real no


----------



## Kaizy (Aug 19, 2015)

Can you believe this furson?


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 19, 2015)

He's right though, we have more important things to discuss.
Speaking of which, how about those riots in Furgusson eh?


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 19, 2015)

Nefur!


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 19, 2015)

Furreal though, I don't see the problem with this. We can improve the furums and make it more unique by furnishing it with more furry-centric words. Doesn't that sound like a furtastic idea?


----------



## Nerine (Mar 20, 2016)

Popufurity of this thread is seriously lacking


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 20, 2016)

Oh what the furk?


----------



## Yuko Aka (Mar 20, 2016)

I think the replies to this really contradict the original furost


----------



## Olan (Mar 20, 2016)

yeah guys. Fur the love of god, please stop!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 20, 2016)

I just think he needed a furend. I wonder if he is still around or if he got furustrated and left?

I guess we'll never know.


----------

